# Fun topic: What decade had the worst fashion?



## DanaS (May 28, 2014)

So the other day my husband was cleaning out my garage and happened to find some older pictures of me from way back when, and I am 44 so I have certainly seen (and, sadly been a part of) horrible fashion choices. Needless to say he was nice about it but he (and I to a certain extent) had a good laugh over some of the outfits I and others in the pictures used to wear. 

But it got me thinking, what decade do you think was the worst? And do you have any fashion blunders you remember?

I clearly remember the 80s and to me that is the worst (with the 70s not far behind). I remember having the god awful perms and practically using a full can of hairspray, and my husband seeing those older pictures made me want to crawl in a hole and die lol.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

The 80's hands down!
Shoulder pads out to Mars.
Bad perms
Cropped tapered pants were the rage for about two years and during that time I wore skirts or sweats because those pants were so unflattering! And I was a size 6... Until I got pregnant. Luckily maternity clothes did not adopt that trend!


----------



## Pooh Bear (Dec 28, 2014)

The 70's for me. Bell bottoms and leisure suits? Ick.


----------



## Cobalt (Nov 16, 2014)

80s


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Preeminently, the 70's! 

Leisure Suits, White Leather Shoes, and Double-Knit Slacks~ Yecch!*


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Definitely the 80s. High-waisted stonewash jeans and/or "balloon pants" tucked into athletic socks with Reeboks . And that HAIR. Oh, that awful hair...


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

The 70's were much better than the 80's

Every girl in my high school had a pair of these. I had them in electric blue!


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

This thread kind of confirms for me that the 70s were worse for men, the 80s for women.

As oblivious to womens' fashion as I usually am, even I noticed the shoulder pad look of the 80s. And as easy-going as I usually am, I flat-out forbade my wife from wearing them. Those things were absolutely awful.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

80's got my vote.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

80s. Vinyl ties? Little cotton jackets for men with the short sleeves? Wearing a jacket and tie but no socks? The mullet? Leg warmers? 
How much ozone was destroyed by all that hair spray?


----------



## Flying_Dutchman (Oct 29, 2014)

The 70s n 80s were bad for all the reasons already listed, and more.

However,, our embarassment over bell-bottoms, platform shoes, shoulder pads (etc) has been totally eclipsed by modern youths wearing their pants around their thighs. Males and females hiking their undies above their jeans isn't a lot better.

I'd rather be seen in a green, corduroy suit.

Worst decade - the 00s,, no contest.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

The 80s. Hands down. (caveat-I did like the goth look and still do). Much to my chagrin, those wretched stone-washed pants with the elastic on the bottom ARE BACK IN VOGUE!!! We took my BF's 15-year old daughter shopping for her bday and we went into a trendy store at the mall. I recoiled in shock when I saw scores of those pants displayed.

YIKES.


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

Flying_Dutchman said:


> The 70s n 80s were bad for all the reasons already listed, and more.
> 
> However,, our embarassment over bell-bottoms, platform shoes, shoulder pads (etc) has been totally eclipsed by modern youths wearing their pants around their thighs. Males and females hiking their undies above their jeans isn't a lot better.
> 
> ...


:iagree:


----------

